# Can you tell which strain you are smoking ?



## nicougrik (May 29, 2016)

I like that there is so much variety in strains, but if I gave you a blind test. would you be able to tell me what strain you are smoking if someone gave you a joint of a specific strain ? 
sounds like a good youtube video to do lol.


----------



## 18B (May 30, 2016)

I could if it is something I had been growing....I used to have about 50 clone only elite cuts...I lost them all in a raid by the police....but I am back at it with all the seeds from the strains I made...of them....yes I am familiar enough I could tell....I am smoking my AlienYeti now and have my Yeti F5's just ready and jarred up now of which they all lean to the Underdawg pheno...very distinguishable.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 3, 2016)

I could tell you if im smoking my own stuff but not any others.


----------



## larsthegrower (Jun 7, 2016)

If you throw some durban poison in a joint; I'd be able to tell you that it's good ol' durban. But its the only strain thats been consistent through my daily endeavors.

Lars


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Jun 7, 2016)

Grew Afghan Kush for awhile. def. could pick it out of a lineup.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2016)

i would be able to tell you if something were say an og kush, or a haze, or say sour d, chemdawg, or something i've grown and am familiar with..
but if it's not something i've grown or one of the above that imo are pretty easy to tell apart, i think i'd be hard pressed to know what it was..
last summer me and a friend were drinking outside of the social distortion concert, and my friend will talk to anyone who stands still long enough.. long story short, he starts talking to these guys who were out there selling t shirts, and of course bud comes up.. one guy runs over to his audi r8 and grabs a satchel and opens it up, i smell the one bud, and said it smells like chemdawg.. it was a chem x, and he was pretty impressed...


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm usually too stoned to know what I'm smoking!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 7, 2016)

I feel confident that i could blind test every single properly harvested cut that i have smoked before or atleast guess its genetic line, especially indica's.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 7, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> i would be able to tell you if something were say an og kush, or a haze, or say sour d, chemdawg, or something i've grown and am familiar with..
> but if it's not something i've grown or one of the above that imo are pretty easy to tell apart, i think i'd be hard pressed to know what it was..
> last summer me and a friend were drinking outside of the social distortion concert, and my friend will talk to anyone who stands still long enough.. long story short, he starts talking to these guys who were out there selling t shirts, and of course bud comes up.. one guy runs over to his audi r8 and grabs a satchel and opens it up, i smell the one bud, and said it smells like chemdawg.. it was a chem x, and he was pretty impressed...


Yeah, chemdog/skunkdog/diesel/kush is a very hard profile to miss, especially chemdog!!! One of my favorites


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yeah, chemdog/skunkdog/diesel/kush is a very hard profile to miss, especially chemdog!!! One of my favorites


 mine too, at least to smoke, not so much to grow, holy hell, is that plant loud in late flower..


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jun 8, 2016)

If it were my own Stuff I could tell between various strains just by flavor variation.
But between all the different brands of lets say white widow or Jack H. Every breeder i going to have a different profile of plant when it come to finished product.


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hso chocolate thin mints mmmmmm


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

Since everyone kind of grows strains their own way, I figure it would be quite challenging for me to determine just what kind of strain i'm currently having where-as if I did some personal growing, I figure I could easily pick it out of the group and tell you what it is.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 26, 2016)

Everytime I've given cuts to people the buds are completely different from the ones I grew. Previous experience of that was actually really bad, the guy lives in an old wooden house that smells kind of moldy, well the buds smelled AND TASTED like a moldy ass old house. I had never realized the smell of the grow area could stick to the buds so bad.


----------

